# HOW TO draw on Vans shoes?!



## thedarkoceans (Oct 22, 2011)

Yo guys.i wanted to draw on my vans shoes lately,what products do you suggest me? have you got any tips?

tdo.​


----------



## Dan_Vacant (Nov 13, 2011)

sharpie if they are white


----------



## xtrustisyoursx (Nov 13, 2011)

seriously?


----------



## broj15 (Nov 14, 2011)

a friend of mine always uses sharpie fine point felt tip pens for his wal mart brand white canvas slip ons. He is a great artist but they are pretty nsfw so i can't post them here lol.


----------



## BASSMAN (Nov 18, 2011)

yes this is good sharpie fine tip, and then shaepie fine tip paint pens would work best ,this is coming from a artists point of view


----------



## thedarkoceans (Nov 18, 2011)

thanks a lot man!


----------



## BASSMAN (Nov 18, 2011)

you are welcome and if you need help on anythig art ys just ask ... thx bassman


----------



## UnderTheSign (Nov 19, 2011)

OVer here you can get markers and paint made for textile... Might be a good idea. Works like a charm.


----------

